# Natural Light Portrait



## DanOstergren (Oct 16, 2015)

I just finished editing this shot. What do you think?

Natural light + silver reflector.
5D MKII
85mm @f/2.2 
1/2500 sec
ISO 400


----------



## timor (Oct 16, 2015)

With this framing it feels somewhat off balance, but otherwise I like it.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 16, 2015)

timor said:


> With this framing it feels somewhat off balance, but otherwise I like it.


How would you frame it?


----------



## runnah (Oct 16, 2015)

I think its amazing.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> I think its amazing.


Thank you! The skin retouching took a while, but other than that I didn't do a whole lot to change it.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Oct 16, 2015)

I really like this....Would not change a thing.....Great work.....


----------



## timor (Oct 16, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > With this framing it feels somewhat off balance, but otherwise I like it.
> ...


I would give rather more space to her left, than to the right (the shady part). Deep, black shadows on her right outweigh the not very wide to begin with zone of highlights. Then is her gaze. Not very clear, where she is looking, the only sure thing is, she looks to the short side of the frame and above the viewer. She is not engaging the viewer with her eyes, seems to distant.
Nice work with retouching !


----------



## runnah (Oct 16, 2015)

timor said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



I disagree. The way the arm, wrist and hand all flow into the face, which is inline.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 16, 2015)

timor said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 18, 2015)

Just finished this one as well.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 18, 2015)

^^
I may have given just a tiny bit more room above the ladies head, but what do I know. Very nice


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 18, 2015)

jaomul said:


> ^^
> I may have given just a tiny bit more room above the ladies head, but what do I know. Very nice


I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## timor (Oct 18, 2015)

Very nice. This portrait feels much more natural.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 18, 2015)

Excellent work, as usual.  Beautiful lady, as well.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 20, 2015)

timor said:


> Very nice. This portrait feels much more natural.


Thank you. I agree. 


snowbear said:


> Excellent work, as usual.  Beautiful lady, as well.


Thank you.


----------



## MRnats (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow, the second one is outstanding.


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 21, 2015)

MRnats said:


> Wow, the second one is outstanding.


Thank you.


----------



## that1guy (Oct 22, 2015)

I like it. the textures, the contrast, her look. Everything looks good. the only thing I don't like it then shadow over her left(my right) side of her face.


----------



## andramaxy (Oct 24, 2015)

i prefer the second picture, nice bokeh, the pose seems to be more natural, and we get more view about her appearance i think


----------



## Ian63 (Oct 25, 2015)

#1 I was not really comfortable  with... my first impression was  that she  was  not content... almost uncomfortable.
#2, however... WOW.... impressive!! I got a  sense  of  self  assurance... defiance... power.


----------



## Jasii (Oct 25, 2015)

I know very little about shooting portraits however, I am enamoured by the processing of skin tones in pic 1, would love to have an insight into your process whenever you have time please.
Cheers!


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 29, 2015)

Jasii said:


> I know very little about shooting portraits however, I am enamoured by the processing of skin tones in pic 1, would love to have an insight into your process whenever you have time please.
> Cheers!


For skin retouching I just use the spot healing brush and dodge and burn. It takes some time to do, but I think the results are worth it.


----------

